# H} Orks W} eldar, dark eldar or necrons



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have up for trade

5 ork nobz

3 deffkoptas

I am looking for

Anything to do with necrons (prefer latest models), eldar and dark eldar (prefer latest models)

Pm with offers Uk only preferably not fussed though

Thanks in advance 

Gothic


----------

